
All your favorite brands, from BSTOEM to ZGGCD - got-any-grapes
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/11/style/amazon-trademark-copyright.html
======
nneonneo
Back in the 90s, it was common to see t-shirts and other apparel festooned
with nonsensical strings of English letters in China, an attempt to be “cool”
by appropriating the design of lettered Western clothing without any of the
content.

Humorously enough, this has now come full circle, with Americans donning items
carrying nonsensical brand names and made in China.

It was interesting to me that these brands are actually registered trademarks;
I always assumed they were just invented by Amazon sellers on the fly.

------
mkj
I guess they serve the same purpose as a vcs commit ID - something to paste
into a search engine to buy more of the same. Getting back to the true purpose
of brands, not a marketing thing!

------
tenebrisalietum
Brands are useless for purposes other than marketing if the company behind
them isn't the same for long periods of time.

I don't think this applies to many brands anymore, and this trend was probably
gaining traction well before Amazon came into the limelight.

